# Satellite Internet Services???



## JumboJones (Feb 21, 2001)

I have a friend who lives in a rural area with no traditional high speed internet options available (i.e. Cable or Bell). Is there any other affordable options out there like satellite services, anyone with advice or info?


----------



## mazirion (May 22, 2005)

yup

http://www.xplorenet.com

I left them a note, but have yet to hear from them. Guy at work has it and was happy with it. Relatively cheap considering other satellite alternative. Up & downloading included in this offering - unlike Bell ExpressVu which offered only down.

I think initial fees are around $400. Then the monthly price ranges depending on what package you want.

They also offer wireless (microwave) service, which is a lot cheaper than satellite, if it is available.

I'm going to send another note tomorrow to them. Would be nice since Bell is dragging their heels everywhere except major centres.


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

How far north of Belleville do you live?
I couldn't get DSL for the longest time, put my name/phone number in to be notified when it was available.
Well, nobody ever notified me; when I talked to my ISP about something else and mentioned that dial up ws a pain (mostly because it tied up the phone line), I found out that I could have had DSL more than 18 months ago.
Now if you're north of Bancroft, I guess you're out of luck with Bell.


----------



## mazirion (May 22, 2005)

Too far from Belleville. Natural gas passed me by, and so did Bell. Gas & apparently Bell high speed is in Tweed, but not Thomasburg.

Xplorenet, OTOH, is available anywhere in Canada their satellite reaches.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Hard to believe there are places in central Ontario without basic services, Even rural farms in the west have natural gas.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

let me tell you about satellite internet

1. it's very expensive to install and monthly charges
2. support people just suck
3. one year minimum contract

i had DirecPC (BEV offering) and it was horrible, then they cancelled in a heartbeat and I got onto Anikast via Telesate

just imagine that Canada Post is your ISP and you'll understand my dilemma
i've already had pieces on my dish replaced twice and only had it since oct 2005

sad part is that BCE owners of Telesat and Bell love satellite since the hdw. is paid for by user and high priced monthly services and my cat tolerates rain better than this satellite

i pay $90 / month for 1 mbps down and 256 kbps up
and usually only get within 80% or so of maximum

if you really have to get "high speed" and no hope of dsl or cable in sight, like me, then you have to bite the bullet, bend over and say; "Sir, may I have another?"


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

SINC said:


> Hard to believe there are places in central Ontario without basic services, Even rural farms in the west have natural gas.


it's called "Bell Canada"
don't even get me started on those idiots


----------



## RevMatt (Sep 10, 2005)

And SINC, the problem with gas here is all the rock. I know Thomasburg well, and getting anything through under the ground there would be a real adventure.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I lived in Kenora for three years RevMatt and I know all about a place being built on rock, but they had natural gas services back in the 70's when I lived there. Guess I don't buy the "rock" thing for that reason.


----------



## RevMatt (Sep 10, 2005)

Fair enough.  I've never totally bought it, either, but didn't have any experience to indicate otherwise. Natural Gas here is entirely run and supplied by private corporations, as far as I know. That may have something to do with it. Did the province out there help pay to run the service into the remote locations?


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I just can't remember for sure, but as I recall it was a private company. Maybe Northwestern Utilities?

Even many of the lake shore cabins or "camps" as they were called had natural gas. Since natural gas had been a part of wherever we lived up until that time, I really just took it for granted, thus my surprise at the Ontario situation.


----------



## JPL (Jan 21, 2005)

SINC said:


> Hard to believe there are places in central Ontario without basic services, Even rural farms in the west have natural gas.


Interesting mindset, broadband is now thought of as a basic service. As for rural areas in the west having NG hell, its on their farms, not a big deal.


----------



## SkyHook (Jan 23, 2001)

.


----------



## Cole Slaw (Aug 26, 2005)

Well I live in B.C., and we have natural gas service.
Prices used to be good, but now I would do anything to get away from it. Used to be cheap; now the price increases from year to year are ridiculous. Hydro/wood burning in future for me. Unless you're in Alberta where you get the energy dividend.


----------

